# best grade for 98 VR6?



## roysays (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know what the previous owner was running in it. do i have to put synthetic in it? what would the best grade be for the New England area? 
thanks


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

VW 502/505 --> Mobil-1 0W-40. 




roysays said:


> I dont know what the previous owner was running in it. do i have to put synthetic in it? what would the best grade be for the New England area?
> thanks


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

roysays said:


> I dont know what the previous owner was running in it. do i have to put synthetic in it? what would the best grade be for the New England area?
> thanks


 Any VW *approved 502* oil of 5W-30/40 or 0W-40 viscosity is fine. There are many to chose from but not all oils on the list are available in the U.S. 

http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/en/us/images/vw_oil_recommendations.pdf


----------



## roysays (Apr 3, 2009)

are all theses oils synthetic? I usually use regular Castrol GTX would that be fine?


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

I can not find any VW approval on Castrol GTX oils. Castrol does have a number of VW approved oils but the GTX oils are not approved that I can see. Castrol Syntec 5W-40 is approved and available in the U.S. at most auto supply stores. 


http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf


----------

